# [IRC] Choix d'un démon...

## El_Goretto

Je viens me péter les dents méchamment sur ejabberd, tout çà pour uniquement héberger des "room" en provenance de comptes gtalk (création des rooms lentes et non systématiques, messages qui passent genre 1 sur 2, dysfontionnements genre une "room" qui crée un "user" dans les logs et non l'inverse, bref, la fête).

J'ai regardé openfire, son besoin d'avoir une BDD et son historique côté sécu.. bon, laissons tomber.

Je cherche donc une solution simple pour héberger des sessions IM "multi user" sur une bécane.

J'en suis revenu à me demander si, déjà que la majorité de ma petite communauté utilise mcabber (ils ont donc déjà perdu l'usage de leurs rétines), on ne pourrait pas finalement passer à irssi puis un serveur IRC privé.

Et là, c'est le drame, yen a trop  :Smile: 

Si je pouvais trouver le plus léger & saycioure, ça m'irait bien  :Smile: 

Donc si jamais vous en connaissez déjà dans la liste (ou bien si vous avez des solutions alternatives intéressantes), n'hésitez pas à m'en faire part.

--

edit: inspircd a l'air de presque faire le café.

--

re-edit: c'était voulu le tire bien sûr, c'était pour voir si les nouveaux modos étaient pas en train de flémarder sous un pin-parasol avec une petite mousse par ces chaleurs...  :Razz: 

----------

## barul

Hum un pote fait tourner unrealircd, d'après lui c'est bien

----------

## Poussin

J'ai aussi testé unreal. Est-il plus « saycioure » ou léger qu'un autre? Aucune idée, mais il avait l'avantage d'etre dispo dans l'arbre portage. (c'était pour coder un mini systeme de messagerie locale, rapidement sans se casser la tête ^^)

Sinon, ircd-seven (le truc de freenode) est dispo sur leur site, mais tu n'as peut-être pas besoin des différents services chanserv/nickserv/...

Bonne chance  :Very Happy: 

Edit: Sale Vieux! Ton titre en conformité! Tu veux faire bosser les nouveaux modos hein! Avoue!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## guilc

A l'époque, j'utilisais unreal aussi, en école d'ingé (la grande époque geek  :Laughing: ). Il marchait bien, pas trop tordu à gérer. Maintenant, ça fait quelques années, j'ignore comme tout ça a évolué, j'ai lâché IRC depuis que je suis rentré dans la vie réelle !

PS: Ouais Poussin a raison ! Tu veux une pendaison sur la place publique retransmise en direct sur le forum ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

